# New IPad and Garmin Edge?



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

Anybody out here using an ipad with their garmin edge? Anybody getting a new ipad 3 for this specific purpose?

I'm looking to get a nice portable device to take with me on bike trips. It seems like the answer currently is a laptop (which I have), but what I really want is a more portable tablet that I could check emails, download gpx files for my edge and manager photos.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Does ip3 have a usb port? 1 and 2 did not, no way to connect to garmin.


----------



## Ilikejeeps2 (Jul 23, 2007)

No way to download GPX files to an iPad or vice versa. I love my iPad an it is used more than my laptop but it does not do everything that a laptop will.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

slocaus said:


> Does ip3 have a usb port? 1 and 2 did not, no way to connect to garmin.


Apple sells an adapter that accepts USB and an SD card. It is sold as a 2-pack for around $40 (I think). 
So I would think that you could hook up your Garmin to Pad. I'm not sure about being able to download Garmin's Connect from their website but I don't see why not? Give it a try and maybe you can post your result.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

There is the ipad apple camera connection kit which allows you to plug extrenal drives into the ipad. I have been told that certain other usb stuff works. I haven't hear whether or not anyone is plugging their garmin edge into that bad boy.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Depends on how apple handles the gps and the gpx files on it. Tablets are great for traveling so it's worth trying out. With that said, if any tablet WILL NOT work, it would be the ipad because apple is so closed with its OS.

I would trust android more with this sort of thing assuming the gps had a mass storage mode


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

You could just upload your data onto Garmin's website through the Padmaster no?


----------



## jtm3422 (Mar 8, 2012)

I dont have one


----------



## jtm3422 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think i could reallly use one though


----------



## jtm3422 (Mar 8, 2012)

i dont know how to work this thing


----------



## jtm3422 (Mar 8, 2012)

ahhhh


----------

